# How much for an empty 10lb co2 cylinder?



## passawa (Feb 13, 2009)

As the title said.
Thank you
Oz


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I'm curious aswell as I have a 10 pound tank thats empty


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

How much to fill? or just how much?
To fill I got mine filled for 35 (after tax)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Iirc $110 +tax for a filled new 10lbs tank(steel). Aluminum are more, but wouldnt recommend as iirc less lifespan.

Camcarb dinged me ?26? tax in or something like that for a refill.
Read darkblade84s co2 primer as it has all the info.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

it would also depend on new vs used, and last certification date.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I got a filled 10 pound CO2 cylinder at Norwood for $75.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

$21 for a 5llb


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

I just refilled my 10lb CO2 today at Camcarb. It was $20 plus tax


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Found this company that do refills on Saturdays as I'm a 9-5 er on the weekdays. Most of the companies (CamCarb) don't open on weekends and are usually closed by the time I'm home from work. Got my 10 lbs filled for less that $25.00

http://dryiceandgases.com/index.htm


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are the prices as of today for a 10 lbs CO2 Refill before tax.

*Dry Ice & Gases* - $24.80
*Camcarb *- $20.00
*Norwood *- $20.00
*Flametamer *- $29.50


----------

